
Resource-Rich PhD-Level Self-Education - jeremyrwelch
https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/resource-rich-education/
======
hyperliner
I don't have a PhD, which is why I have a tremendous amount of respect for
PhDs. I hope my question is not too obvious, but when OP says that one will
get a "PhD level of education," isn't he missing the fact that the point of a
PhD is to do original research, and therefore not just "ingest" knowledge, but
actually create new knowledge for humanity?

~~~
darkroasted
_" I hope my question is not too obvious, but when OP says that one will get a
"PhD level of education," isn't he missing the fact that the point of a PhD is
to do original research, and therefore not just "ingest" knowledge, but
actually create new knowledge for humanity"_

And furthermore, much of the work and reading material (especially in the
social science, not sure about other fields) is really about jumping through
hoops, learning the game, knowing the rituals of your particular tribe, and
knowing how to cite other academics so that you can properly join the social
network. If you are just trying to learn for the sake of knowing, 95% of the
readings and the problem sets are irrelevant.

~~~
NhanH
I would like to hear the opinions of other PhDs on the validity of this
comment. Specifically if it's a universal problems to all fields, and whether
the actual PhD time can be cut short had it not been an actual issue?

~~~
jofer
Comments like the granparent's frustrate me. Often they're from people who
have good reasons, but I feel that it paints a skewed picture. I have a PhD,
but am no longer in Academia. However, I think the "systematic" problems with
academia that people talk about stem from a misunderstanding about what
research and peer review are.

A PhD has _nothing_ to do with coursework and _everything_ to do with
conceptualizing, managing, and completing projects then finally
_communicating_ the results. Yes, it's about original research, but that
usually doesn't mean that it's done in isolation.

Yes, you need to be conversant in your field. Yes, that means being up to date
with what other people are doing. At the end of the day, though, the key
question is, "Can you convince other people to buy into your work?".

A large part of it, for better or worse, is salesmanship. (Also know as
"communication".) That's by design. If you can convince several intelligent,
skeptical, and yes, biased people that you are right, then there's a good
chance that you are.

People are human. They have agendas. It's not a perfect system. Nonetheless,
peer review mostly works. I think there are things we can do to improve it,
but the picture most people seem to have of academia is overly pessimistic,
i.m.o. I would argue that it works fairly well, for the most part.

------
dnquark
De Garis appears to have genuinely good intentions to educate the world and
thereby free it from war and poverty. Unfortunately, he also comes across as
self-important, cantankerous, elitist prick, which makes me think that he is
unlikely to make much positive impact. At least the categorized archive of
papers appears to be way more useful than his rambling youtube lectures (with
a typical view count of 15 over 3 years).

~~~
mitchi
His last video was 2 years ago. Maybe he has a new hobby! I looked at some of
his pure math videos. Basic stuff but I thought he explained well. If you
visit this HN post and you decide to investigate further, just bookmark his
youtube channel and maybe you enjoy some of his videos on maths or quantum
physics sometime.

------
aerovistae
I have no doubt that he is a tremendously important researcher but from the
way he talks he sounds like one of those Mensa types. "IQs in the top
percentile" and all that.

~~~
pmelendez
> the way he talks he sounds like one of those Mensa types

He is discriminating people based on IQ and I don't think Mensa members are
like that at all. Mensa's founder wanted to gather brilliant minds to solve
society difficult problems (I think they are missing that mission though)
which I think is a laudable.

I felt uneasy reading this article... He is specially discriminative in the
last section and I don't think all the Noble prizes in the world give the
rights to anyone to talk like that.

------
godarderik
While this does look like a great resource, I find it hard to take him
seriously when he writes things like this:
[https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/masculism/](https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/masculism/)

~~~
unknownzero
When reading the original article I thought, this guy seems off, maybe
becoming a professor does that to someone, probably no big deal.

Then I skimmed through your link:

> I predict that in a few years, fluffy feminist divorce court judges will
> start being assassinated by young women, as the latter increasingly see the
> source of their misery coming from these judges. These young women, manless,
> loveless, sexless, and especially childless, due to the mass exodus of the
> MGTOWs will then express their hatred against these judges in the form of
> assassination.

Nope, just a normal full on crazy person.

~~~
MisterBastahrd
His writings on the subject of the interaction between men and women scream
"frustrated virgin." He's full of rage toward women and their place in
families and society.

------
jeremyrwelch
The title links to an overview of the project. Actual lecture list is here:
[https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/mathphysics-
lectures/](https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/mathphysics-lectures/)

------
al2o3cr
Nothing says "curated list of useful resources" like copying other people's
lecture notes to your own site / Google Docs. For instance, on this list:

[https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/classical-
mechanics-2/](https://profhugodegaris.wordpress.com/classical-mechanics-2/)

here's a breakdown of the "papers":

* anon, A Brief Introduction to Classical, Statistical, and Quantum Mechanics (free)

Not "anon". Ends with the back cover of the book of the same name by Oliver
Buehler.

* anon, Classical Mechanics I, Review Problems (free)

Not "anon", as presumably SOMEBODY taught Physics 503a at Emory in 1996 /
1997.

* anon, Resonances in Classical Mechanics (free)

More lecture notes. Who knows where "221B" was taught.

* Deotto et al, Hilbert Space Structure in Classical Mechanics, II (free)

PDF of an article from the Journal of Mathematical Physics. Not free, see
AIP's site for terms

* Doran, Grassmann Mechanics, Multivector Derivatives and Geometric Algebra (free)

Preprint (?) of an article in conference proceedings. Springer may disagree
with "free" on this.

* Duviryak, Classical Mechanics of Relativistic Particle with Colour (free)

Quite far off-topic for a traditional Classical Mechanics course; assumes
sizable math (fiber bundles) and physics (Yang-Mills fields) knowledge.

* Fitzpatrick, Classical Mechanics, An Introductory Course (free)

Another batch of somebody else's lecture notes, from 2006.

* Forger, Romer, Currents and the Energy-Momentum Tensor in Classical Field Theory, A Fresh Look at an Old Problem (free)

This is hep-th/0307199 from arXiv.

* Hestenes, Hamiltonian Mechanics with Geometric Calculus (free)

From the same proceedings as the Doran article above.

* Hestenes, Spinor Particle Mechanics (free)

Another conference proceeding.

* Lasenby et al, Grassmann Calculus, Pseudoclassical Mechanics and Geometric Algebra (free)

Another Lasenby / Doran / Gull paper. This one's from J. Math. Phys.

* Morin, Introductory Classical Mechanics, with Problems and Solutions (free)

This has the copyright notices IN THE PDF, ffs. May be a 2003 draft of Morin's
2008 book.

* Nelson, Derivation of Schrodinger Equation from Newtonian Mechanics (free)

From Physical Review, 1966.

* Olshanetsky, Perelomov, Classical Integrable Finite-Dimensional Systems Related to Lie Algebras (free)

From Physics Reports. In a new low, has ORDERING INFO on the first page of the
PDF. Yep, totes free...

* Pascazio, The Action in Classical Mechanics (free)

The first one on this list whose source wasn't immediately trackable. Reads
like a lecture handout.

* Pearson, An Exact Classical Mechanics Leads toward Quantum Gravitation (free)

Self-published "here's my scheme to replace relativity" crankery. This doesn't
belong here.

* Rajeev, PHY 411, Advanced Classical Mechanics (Chaos) (free)

More lecture notes, this time from U. of Rochester, 2002.

* Rosu, Classical Mechanics (free)

This is physics/9909035 from arXiv.

* Routh, A Treatise on the Dynamics of a Particle (free)

Out-of-copyright, as this is from 1898.

* Seahra, The Classical and Quantum Mechanics of Systems with Constraints (free)

Notes on a course, from a student.
[http://www.math.unb.ca/~seahra/notes.html](http://www.math.unb.ca/~seahra/notes.html)

* Tabachnikov, Math Methods of Classical Mechanics (free)

More lecture notes, with a bonus giant photo of the original author.

* Tabunshchyk, Hamilton-Jakobi Method for Classical Mechanics in Grassmann Algebra (free)

This is math-ph/9911001 from arXiv.

* Tatum, Classical Mechanics (free)

Lecture notes from the University of Victoria

* Woit, Hamiltonian Mechanics and Symplectic Geometry (free)

Lecture notes from Mathematics G6434 at Columbia.

\---

Most of what's here isn't "free"; arXiv articles and out-of-copyright papers
from 1898 are the exceptions not the rule.

------
Dewie3
> which is a mistake by the way, since it is the alfas who win the Nobel
> Prizes, the Abel Prizes, who invent the transistors, and write the
> symphonies. We are the creators and shakers of society. We should not be
> ignored, we should be worshiped, because it is we who pull the rest of
> society (the betas) behind us, whether they like it or not.

OK. Where would you like me to build your altar?

